# Video of our first puppy training from 11 weeks to 6 months



## Benjamin Maulis (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/larchedansledeluge


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent job Benjamin--just love your way of handling Luge--luv it when you kiss him

Where did you get him?

Is this really your first dog? Where did you learn to train?


----------



## John-Paul Mumaw (Jun 30, 2010)

wow that was awesome..... very impressed.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you own a lion as well ??


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Do you own a lion as well ??


yeah dude, what's with the hat?

hahaha


----------

